# Macho Man Randy Savage



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

please tell me you are gonna hand out slim jims!! Great costume idea. As for the glasses, I think you might want to find some cheap glasses, the ones Randy wore were Raybans.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

They look like some kind of ski goggles. I know their not but if you can't find the sun glasses. Can you do the Gravelly voice? Great Idea with the Slim Jims Bear.


----------



## hattrick10 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bear said:


> please tell me you are gonna hand out slim jims!! Great costume idea. As for the glasses, I think you might want to find some cheap glasses, the ones Randy wore were Raybans.


I was totally planning on buying a few boxes of slim jims and affixing them to my homemade championship belt. Then I can go around all night and say "snap in to a slim jim" and hand them out to people. I think I can pull the voice off pretty good. Just need to find some damn glasses! Gonna search the local gas stations tomorrow as they typically have pretty hideous glasses for sale...


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

Gas Stations, Dollar Stores, Party Supply Stores - Those seem to be my best bets as to where you are going to find them.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

It looks like they may be Speedo brand.
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/8444/machomanpi2.jpg

Here is a similar pair, but they lack the frame.
http://www.sunglassreplicas.com/Compare_to_Ray_Ban_p/a8-m17951_discount_sunglasses.htm


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

I could see those working, perhaps run a bead of hot glue around the frame and paint that white?


----------



## Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

found some glasses for ya, I'll post pics in a bit


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Pretty pricey and the wrong color, but maybe someone made knock-offs.

http://www.lindafarrow.co.uk/catalog/all-glasses/jeremy-scott-kanye-c3/216

Here are a couple more options, but no white frames.

http://www.sunglasswarehouse.com/shield-style-540431.html
http://www.sunglasswarehouse.com/retro-neon-sunglasses-8792.html


----------

